# Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!



## schlumpf666 (18. Dezember 2010)

*Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Moin, ich habe seit dieser woche einen 46"Philips tv. (Philips 46PFL7605H/12 116,8 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
Diesen habe ich über hdmi an meine hd 5850 angeschlossen, außerdem hängt noch mein samsung synchmaster mit ner 1680x1050er auflösung per dvi dran.
Der tv wird auch als solches im treiber menü erkannt, auflösung geht 1080i@30Hz.
1080p verweigert er komplett. Weiß jemand warum das so ist?
Für den tv steht nämlich eigentlich da das er maximal 1080p kann und es steht auch maximal 60Hz da.
Aber beides geht nicht.
Ich hab dann gestern auch mal call of duty black ops gestartet zu testzwecken, sobald ich da aber 1920x1080 als auflösung einstelle steht beim tv kein videosignal.

Was muss ich tun das es geht?

Gruß Schlumpf


----------



## Gold (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

*Meine Lösungsvorschläge:*
1. Hast du ihn auch am Hdmi 1 Anschluss des 46"Philips tv angeschloseen, da bei den meisten TV's allein der erste Hdmi Anschluss für den Anschluss für Computer geeignet (volle Leistung) ist und die Restlichen eher für Bluerayplayer und Dvdplayer geeignet sind.
2. Hast du es mit Treiberupdate (Grafiktreiber) oder anderen Hdmikabel versucht.
3. Versuch es mal allein nur mit den Tv zu spielen ohne deinen Samsung synchmaster.
4. Gibt es im Tv menü ein Spielmodus?


----------



## XeonB (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Schließe mich an. Im tv Menü pc Modus einstellen dann musste es gehen


----------



## Master-Thomas (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Ich habe mit HDMI nur Trouble, obwohl die übertragung von Ton und Bild ja eigentlich ne gute Idee ist klappt das bei mir auch nicht, nur mit DVI und klinke für Ton.why?


----------



## MasterMystery (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Geh mals ins ATI catalyst center beim PC herein und mach ein Häckchen beim Kasten Auflösung erzwingen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Hatte jetzt lange keine zeit mich drum zu kümmern weil ich das heimkino fertig machen musste...
Hab jetzt auch den rechner auf hdmi 1 angeschlossen.

Ich bin jetzt soweit das der tv mit 1080p@24Hz geht.
Beim erweiterten desktop mit monitor als primär hab ich allerdings links und rechts beim tv schwarze streifen.
Wenn ich das selbe mit dem tv als primär mache sind die streifen weg.

Weiß jemand wie ich die wegbekomme?
Und wie kann ich den monitor in der anzeige nach rechts setzen ohne das er dann immer als 2. monitor erscheint?


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Die Streifen habe ich mit meinem 46" LG auch, leider sind die wohl nicht weg zu bekommen. Jedoch stellt meiner 1080p@60Hz dar, deswegen vermute ich das es an deinem TV liegt das du keine vollen 60Hz erreichst. Ich würde mal den Phillips Kundenservice befragen warum das so ist.


----------



## IceGamer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

ich würde gerne erfahren, wie denn so die spielerfahrung mit dem modell ist, denn ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht aus der philipsreihe den kleinen 40" bruder kaufen soll...
kann man auf dem fernseher shooter ohne schlieren und ruckeln(Inputlag etc.) zocken??


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Vielleicht komm ich heut nachmittag mal kurz dazu es zu testen... werd das dann aber über die ps3 mit killzone 2 machen, da ich keine zeit hab um cod übern pc zum laufen zu kriegen... 

Ja das nur 24Hz gehen stört mich auch gewaltig, hab ständig tearing und man kann deutlich sehen das es nicht flüssig ist.
Werd wohl wirklich mal den kundendienst vollquatschen müssen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Also ich hab grad mal killzone 2 angezockt.
Ich finde das es nicht so flüssig ist, bin aber bei shooter auch NUR pc und dann immer mit 60fps und vsync gewohnt.
Spielbar ist es auf jeden fall aber mir persönlich wäre es zu träge, zumindest bei multiplayer, singleplayer wäre es zu ertragen.

Cod-Black Ops hab ich auch mal probiert, ich kann es zumindest im fenstermodus auf 1920X1080 spielen. Da ist schon deutlich flüssiger, aber ebenfalls meiner meinung nach nicht mulitplayer tauglich zumindest wenn man ein ein guter spieler ist und das anders gewohnt ist.
Sobald ich aber vollbild mach hab ich kein signal mehr laut dem tv.
Hat das schon mal jemand auf nem fullhd tv mit vollbild zum laufen bekommen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

- Ist im Menü "Bild" des TV der "PC-Modus" aktiv?
- Ist als Bildformat "nicht skaliert" gewählt?


----------



## schlumpf666 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Nicht skaliert ist gewählt.
Ja der pc-modus, ich würd ihn ja gerne anmachen, aber der ist leider ausgegraut!
Bei meiner ps3 geht der pc-modus.


----------



## IceGamer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

auf der fernbedienung kommt man doch durch den "haus" button ins menü?!
(wir haben zu hause den 37", ansonnsten selbes modell)
also ich finde dort zwar 3 zusätzliche dvd-player, nen camcorder, usb-stick etc. zum anschließen, aber keinen pc-modus...
nur stereoanlagen und dvd-player(hab ich alles nicht)
hab letztes we mal versucht ein notebook anzuschließen, hab jedoch kein bild bekommen(hdmi-hdmi), egal auf welchem hdmi-platz/stecker...
hab dann im menü was ausprobiert und nur unter kamera/camcorder wurde mein desktop stark verkleindert auf dem tv angezeigt?!
was muss ich da einstellen, damit das bild sofort übernommen wird und auf dem ganzen fernseher zu sehen ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> - Ist im Menü "Bild" des TV der "PC-Modus" aktiv?
> - Ist als Bildformat "nicht skaliert" gewählt?


@schlumpf666 und D3N$0
Habt ihr es mal mit gpu-scalling probiert? (im catalyst desktops and displays->rechtsklick auf den monitor unten->konfigurieren und das für das tv)


----------



## schlumpf666 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Also gpu-scaling war beim tv der haken gesetzt und der unterpunkt "auf vollbild skalieren" auch aktiviert.
Geht trotzdem nicht.
Mir verstellt es auch nach jedem neustart das catalyst.
Wenn ich 1080p@24Hz eingestellt hatte, ist nach einem neustart wieder 60Hz aktiviert aber funktionieren tut es nicht.
Grad hatte ich sogar noch einen crt angezeigt bekommen obwohl nichts weiter angeschlossen ist.
Mir geht das echt langsam auf die nerven...
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein oder?


----------



## schlumpf666 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zocken über FullHD TV geht nicht - Brauche Hilfe!*

Ich hab jetzt mal ein anderes hdmi kabel probiert, das geht zwar grundsätzlich mit 1080p@60Hz allerdings hab ich da lauter rote pixel die ständig wechseln.
Hier mal ein foto davon, auf nem screenshot sind die roten pixel nicht zu sehen...
Jemand ne ahnung was das ist?
Ach ja, bei 1080p@24Hz sind die nicht zu sehen.


----------



## heltaaa (22. Mai 2020)

Das Problem liegt schlicht und ergreifend an der HD 5850.

[Problem] ATI HD 5850 bringt Anzeigefehler über HDMI auf Full-HD-TV


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2020)

Meinst du, das bringt ihm 9 Jahre später noch was?


----------



## heltaaa (22. Mai 2020)

So kann die Zeit vergehen, da passt du einmal nicht auf und es ist 2020. Nein im Ernst, ich habe das auf der Hauptseite gesehen und gar nicht auf das Datum geachtet.


----------

